# When do you plan on hitting the water?



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I live in NE OHIO, I plan on hitting it around mid to end of April at Nimisila reservoir. 

When do you? 

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

drew7997 said:


> I live in NE OHIO, I plan on hitting it around mid to end of April at Nimisila reservoir.
> 
> When do you?


Two words... Ice Out


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> Two words... Ice Out


I agree...you miss out on an awful lot of good fishing waiting til mid-end of april...


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

You just need an opening, you can catch fish when your water is half ice and half open, slow is key.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am giving it 2-3 weeks and I am hitting the water, ice or not. I have broke ice before in the boat. I can't take it any longer! I have organized my tackle, cleaned the boat and watched every fishing video on the internet 10x over. I need to wet a line!


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

amen brothers!!!

I will be out the day there is a hole big enough to fit my bass tender into LOL


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would go earlier but Nimi is an electric only lake, hard to break ice when you are the one breaking it! 
Slow poses another question though- What is going to be your first bait to hit the water?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

When-early and often. 

Lure-the biggest brush hog they make in green pumpkin for overcast or watermelon with red metallic flake if sunny. #4 gamagatsu offset worm hook. 20lb braid using barrel swivel with 18" 10lb flouro leader and 1/16oz sliding egg weight above the swivel. Fishing slow and shallow on NW bank to start. 

Plan B-twitching the biggest white fluke #5/6 ewg gammy hook, weightless on 14lb mono.


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

Try and get on as soon as the ice gets off... probably won't be getting any bass but can try to get some crappie. Jigging minnows have always worked well for me early in the season.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

My first tournament of the year is March 30th.I'm not real optimistic that will happen,but my 2nd one is on April 19th at Buckeye,have my fingers crossed-lol.My new bass boat will be arriving around the 15-20 of this month so I need to find some open water to do the breaking in the motor thing.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

From ice out to about 48 degree water temps I throw a jerkbait with long pauses, shad rap sr05 crank reeled super slow with lots of pauses and a jig with a chunk trailer fished slow. The key is slow! The fishing can be slow with not many bites but when they do bite it is usually a nice one!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Since I've never been that early in the year, do you usually go in the afternoon or around 8am?

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

4-8" of snow for me on Wednesday. Opening day may never get here


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

drew7997 said:


> Since I've never been that early in the year, do you usually go in the afternoon or around 8am?



Ice Out-
I have never noticed a morning/evening bite increase during ice-out. I normally hit the water in the afternoon this time of the season. 
I like high sun. If I've got high sun. I head to the shallowest water I can get my boat into. I start shallow, then move deeper this time of year. I'll pick apart the shallow cover prior to hittin' the deeper water structure. This is not a numbers time of the fishin' season. But it can certainly be a biggun' time of the fishin' season.
Ice Out Bass Baits - 
Spinners/Z-Man Chatterbaits/Venom & Uncle Josh JignPigs/Venom Salty Slings/Xcalibur Traps/Big Joshy Swimbaits/Rapala balsa Shad Rap/Lucky Craft Pointer suspending jerkbait/Rapala X-Rap suspending


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking to get out as soon as the boat ramps thaw.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

As soon as the ramps are open I am out there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Tonight...the river is open...flowing and clear. Sunny and 60.....I'm gone!!!


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

Flippin 416 said:


> Tonight...the river is open...flowing and clear. Sunny and 60.....I'm gone!!!


You get out and catch anything?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We did get out for a few hours after work. The river had a pretty strong current so I spent allot of time dodging debris....lol. We didn't catch anything but it was great to get out and make a few casts.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I have two foot drifts blocking my drive and another snow day to make up this spring: at this rate it will be July before I can get out

I am pretty tired of this winter


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

For bass, looking to head out to Caesar's Creek this weekend assuming it's open like I've read. It is down pretty good but that's no issue for the kayak.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> Ice Out-
> I have never noticed a morning/evening bite increase during ice-out. I normally hit the water in the afternoon this time of the season.
> I like high sun. If I've got high sun. I head to the shallowest water I can get my boat into. I start shallow, then move deeper this time of year. I'll pick apart the shallow cover prior to hittin' the deeper water structure. This is not a numbers time of the fishin' season. But it can certainly be a biggun' time of the fishin' season.
> Ice Out Bass Baits -
> Spinners/Z-Man Chatterbaits/Venom & Uncle Josh JignPigs/Venom Salty Slings/Xcalibur Traps/Big Joshy Swimbaits/Rapala balsa Shad Rap/Lucky Craft Pointer suspending jerkbait/Rapala X-Rap suspending


X2 on that . same here^^


----------

